# Drying



## franco3420 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have read that the best way to dry your plants is to hang them upside down and not to trim the leaves. I have also read that you should trim the leaves. I'm a little confused.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

It is a personal preference. I will tell you what i like best.

I pick a branch and trim it then I hang it till dry then I jar it and start the cure.

I have a good friend that takes all the fan leaves off, hangs the plant and does the final trim on the dry plant. 

Welcome back, by the way.

I just don't like messing with the plant when it is dry, but that is just me. Maybe try both ways ans see what you think.


----------



## franco3420 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the input Rosebud. Thanks for the welcome back!! I haven't been on the forums for a long time. I read some stuff about drying and always dried plants with the leaves still on them. It takes longer but it's supposed to make the plants more potent. Thanks again!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 12, 2015)

I hang upside down because of ease in the beginning of the drying /curing process but please do yourself a favor and trim all non sugar coated leaves.

You will thank me espicially if you are running a few pounds at a time.


----------



## franco3420 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks, I only grow 2 plants at a time. Appreciate your input!


----------



## kaotik (Aug 12, 2015)

some like to leave the leaves on (those not just being lazy  ) to slow the initial dry down a bit.
i find it such a PITA to deal with them after though (find they don't taste as good either.. still hold some bunkyness.. though only tried others people buds like this. never done my own like that, so may be something else at play)

i always trim wet.


----------



## dcoukeking (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah I preferred dying it hanged!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2015)

I trim wet too Kaotik, couldn't stand the other way.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2015)

franco3420 said:


> Thanks for the input Rosebud. Thanks for the welcome back!! I haven't been on the forums for a long time. I read some stuff about drying and always dried plants with the leaves still on them. It takes longer but it's supposed to make the plants more potent. Thanks again!


 
I am with the others here and simply hate to trim dry plants.  I also find leaf material nasty to smoke, so I trim every bit of leaf off that I can.  I find it a lot easier to trim everything, hang to dry, and then into jars to cure.

The way you trim though is not going to have any effect on the potency of the plant.  Whether you dry with the leaves on or the leaves completely trimmed off does not affect potency.  Pretty much any story you hear about ways to up potency at the end are old wives tales and not true.


----------



## Bright light (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi there,
How dry should the buds be before putting them into jars. Mine are not completely dry, just a little moist. Should I take them out to dry more or just open the jar everyday?

Thank you


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2015)

I dry mine until they are very dry then jar up.  Even then, I find that I still get quite a bit of residual moisture and have to open the jars several times a day for several days.  I would not jar them up when they are not dry.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 29, 2015)

I like to dry my buds in a tightly controlled cabinet or fridge so that I can get them dry but not too fast. Once they are feeling stiff and slightly crispy on the outside but still a little soft inside to the squeeze, I move them to my curing containers (similar to jars). I give them about 12hrs closed up and then check them. If they still feel relatively dry and no moisture inside the jar, I let them go another 12hrs and check again. By that time they have softened up a lot but are not sweating the least bit inside the jar. Then I continue checking(once a day) and airing out with a fan for a moment before sealing back again.

If I open a jar and find it the least bit sweaty or wet feeling, I pull them out and put on open table for an hour or 2 and then check to see if they have dried out. If dry, I put back in jar and check again in 12hrs. If dry then good, if still getting the least bit wet feeling, I dump out again and air for another hour or 2 depending on the feel of them. I have never had to re-air dry twice. But once can happen until you get the feel of it down for the differing amounts of bud that you get at harvest.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 1, 2016)

After drying I have found that 'leaving buds on a bit of stem' helps keep the bud from drying out too much.
 I trimmed my Satori buds but didn't trim my og, but left a stem 1/3-2/3 as long as the quart jar with the buds attached. 
Now, several months after curing the og isn't too 'dry' and the Satori is dry to the touch and and makes me cough more. I prefer more moisture in my buds. 
Even a chunk of stem a few inches long makes a difference!~


                                     Thank you...


                                               The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 2, 2016)

Poet, try putting a 62 rh Boveda pack in with your Satori. I had some bud from the dispensary that was too dry and putting the pack in the jar for just 4 hours made a huge difference.


----------



## superman (Feb 2, 2016)

This may sound silly but when I've got buds that need a little more moisture I just use a straw and a 1 qt zip-lock baggie. 
  Put the buds in the bag and run a fountain drink straw all the way to the bottom of the bag. Seal the bag as tightly around the straw as you can and just gently blow through the straw for a minute. You will see the inside of the bag start to fog up just a little from the moisture in your breath. 
  Seal the bag up but leave it puffed up, like a bag of chips, and check it in a little while. You'll be surprised.
 Peace, Superman


----------



## franco3420 (Oct 19, 2016)

If you think your buds are too dry put them in a ziplock bag and take a few cotton balls, wet them, put them in little sandwich bags, and put them in the ziplock with the buds. Be careful not to wet the buds. Just leave the little sandwich bags open and seal the big zip lock bag closed. Your buds will freshen in a day or two. Just open the zip lock a few times a day and check the buds until they feel right to start curing them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 20, 2016)

I generally don't dry my buds hard if I can help it. I like to get mine to a leathery feel, dry but very pliable. They burn slower in a bowl


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 1, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am with the others here and simply hate to trim dry plants.  I also find leaf material nasty to smoke, so I trim every bit of leaf off that I can.  I find it a lot easier to trim everything, hang to dry, and then into jars to cure.
> 
> The way you trim though is not going to have any effect on the potency of the plant.  Whether you dry with the leaves on or the leaves completely trimmed off does not affect potency.  Pretty much any story you hear about ways to up potency at the end are old wives tales and not true.



:yeahthat:


----------

